# Problems installing p5-Bit-Vector from ports



## frijsdijk (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

I'm having troubles building math/p5-Bit-Vector from ports (as a dependency of security/swatch), as it can't fetch the expected tgz from any of the mirrors provided;


```
tinderbox# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Ports tree hasn't changed since last snapshot.
No updates needed.
Ports tree is already up to date.
tinderbox# make clean ; make
===>  Cleaning for p5-Bit-Vector-7.2_2
===>   p5-Bit-Vector-7.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===>  Extracting for p5-Bit-Vector-7.2_2
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz 
===>   p5-Bit-Vector-7.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cpan.org/pub/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: local file (137817 bytes) is longer than remote file (135586 bytes)
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.cpan.dk/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://www.cpan.dk/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.kddlabs.co.jp/lang/perl/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: local file (137817 bytes) is longer than remote file (135586 bytes)
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.dti.ad.jp/pub/lang/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: local file (137817 bytes) is longer than remote file (135586 bytes)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/lang/perl/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/lang/perl/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: Unknown FTP error
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://mirror.hiwaay.net/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: local file (137817 bytes) is longer than remote file (135586 bytes)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/cpan.perl.org/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: local file (137817 bytes) is longer than remote file (135586 bytes)
=> Attempting to fetch http://at.cpan.org/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://at.cpan.org/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.auckland.ac.nz/pub/perl/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: local file (137817 bytes) is longer than remote file (135586 bytes)
=> Attempting to fetch http://backpan.perl.org/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://backpan.perl.org/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/languages/perl/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/languages/perl/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: Unknown FTP error
=> Attempting to fetch http://cpan.nctu.edu.tw/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://cpan.nctu.edu.tw/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/Lang/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/Lang/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cpan.org/pub/CPAN/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: local file (137817 bytes) is longer than remote file (135586 bytes)
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.cpan.dk/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://www.cpan.dk/modules/by-module/Bit/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/Bit-Vector-7.2.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 135586, actual 137817
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/p5-Bit-Vector.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/p5-Bit-Vector.
tinderbox#
```

I've mailed the maintainer, but perhaps I'm overlooking something?


----------



## frijsdijk (Feb 11, 2013)

It was fixed by deleting the previously fetched tgz from distfiles.


----------

